# counter top



## vbied2004 (Apr 8, 2012)

I would like to find out what type of counter top looks solid but glows when lights are placed on the underside?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

How much are you willing to pay for just a countertop?


----------



## vbied2004 (Apr 8, 2012)

Would like to stay as cost effective as possible, but at the same time I would like decent quality, with that being said, not really sure. What are my options?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

The top your asking about would have to be custom made and some wiring redone to power it. I think you will find it will cost more then a granite top.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.bestofremodeling.com/blog/products/light-countertips-fiber-optics


----------



## vbied2004 (Apr 8, 2012)

Thank-you for responding to my question and providing that website. I may have to way my options and talk it over with myself.LOL thanks again and have a goodnight


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

People ignore glass for solid countertops. It is beautiful, and in basic form costs around what quality stone does. It is easy to clean and maintain and the list goes on. You would have no problem underlighting such a countertop. 

Some glass countertops get transformed into beautiful pieces of art and that gets pricey. I've seen some beautiful glass countertops with sink shapes sandblasted into them. Anyhow, here is a photo a found of a a kitchen with simple glass countertops for basics and a piece of colored "art" glass for the Island. 










As mentioned, think through what you plan to use for underlighting and don't underestimate the wiring. LEDs might work.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

White Corian is translucent and allows light through.


----------



## vbied2004 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ya I was thinking LED,S ,but what to use for counter top was getting me.the glass is a good idea, maybe 3/4 to 1" frosted would look nice.thanks


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

vbied2004 said:


> Ya I was thinking LED,S ,but what to use for counter top was getting me.the glass is a good idea, maybe 3/4 to 1" frosted would look nice.thanks


Talk with a specialty glass shop to see what your options are. The nice thing about glass is you can get it in any color you want. Or in many if that works. 

Verrazo, and similar brand names, is nice countertop material too. It is like Terrazzo only instead of concrete with stone chunks it uses recycled wine, soda and other colored glass products. Not sure you would have much look underlighting it.


----------

